# What if "Ancient" came after "Modern"



## Onijunbei (Sep 14, 2020)

so , im watching this video,

​
and I tried to find someone that had the same, maybe thought,  Like Korben, but I couldnt, hope i am not stepping on any toes.

Did Napoleon build the Great Egyptian Pyramids?

so the video and that particular thread, leads me to the silly thought...

What if all of this:

​
was actually built after all of this:
​
once again, If someone already started a thread, my sincerest apologies.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: studytruthDate: 2020-07-05 09:24:50Reaction Score: 5


One element is weathering. Parts of those ancient Egyptian and Peruvian sites display a massive amount of various types of weathering.

The second issue is the ability to cut stone that we can only cut today with lasers, or such things as the giant pyramids we can can't build today. Can't be done. That begins to put some of this into perspective. You have modern, advanced modern, ancient, and then some other period that can not even be associated with ancient...some of it is almost from a completely different reality. That may be the point.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ReichenbachDate: 2020-07-06 17:16:04Reaction Score: 1


anything is possible ... have to accept all possibilities ... IMHO ...


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-07-06 19:24:26Reaction Score: 1


It certainly could be a thing.  I dont believe anything about history anymore.  Dating, who, when, etc.  None of it.  

When one thing turns out to be a lie, and you have zero clue WHO EXACTLY it is coming from, all that you can do at that point is verify, verify, verify.  

Past self verification, there is nothing that can possibly be true unless you're a fool.


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2020-07-07 15:16:22Reaction Score: 0


It seems to me there was a world spanning empire that was not the first. It got wrecked and the few "elite" that survived set out to continue the path and try to rearrange the history to make it seamless and them blameless. 

I like your theory though. It is intriguing. It's always worth digging into those kind of thoughts.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-07-07 15:32:41Reaction Score: 1




Onijunbei said:


> so , im watching this video,


This guys video channel is "flat earth british" but he rarely talks about flat earth?!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-07-07 22:41:51Reaction Score: 1




plamski said:


> This guys video channel is "flat earth british" but he rarely talks about flat earth?!


Yup - he's using it to attract people, marketing ploy.


----------

